# HOCARS FALL SHOW NOV 4th Long Island



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

reminder::wave:

HOCARS Fall Show
November 4th, 2012
Huntington Hilton
Melville NY
10am to 2pm

raffle prizes plus

ECHORR sanctioned Ford/Aurora 'Race for the Trophy'

contact
Bob Beers
203 804-2455
[email protected]


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*HOCARS SHOW Nov 4th, 2012 New York*

bump:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

How about posting some jnfo? Table cost and address for the GPS?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

This should help.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

i'll be at this one also!!added clearer pic above.


----------

